# What piece of music do you want to compose?



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Please describe the instrumentation, and, if you could, the general style of piece.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

The piece that I would like to compose is a " long" cello Concerto, to go with my short one. there are pieces of theme, but no general direction. it is scored for strings three flutes, three oboes, three clarinets, two saxophones, three trombones, three bassoons, one contra-bassoons, one tuba - I am not sure whether it will have human voices. It is in three movements, approximately 40 minutes long. the style is a contemporary one, going round and round the circle of fifths and fourths.

The theme is one of death: both the terror and the absolute peace.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

My first symphony. It would be all hand written. I've got to develop myself more, though, before taking on such a task.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Tell us more about it. How many movement? Do you have a length for it? What style(s) are you aiming for?


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you for a great thread! 

I have degree in composition. I haven't written since 1993, I still daydream about composing a number of pieces:

A short (~15 minutes or so) tone poem that could easily be adapted to a ballet, if a choreographer was so inclined. (I was inspired to write themes based on a painting I saw depicting ogres, sprites and animals turned to stone.)

A soliloquy for soprano and orchestra, something along the lines of Barber's _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_. If I could find the right text -- text that really inspires music -- I'd take a stab at it.

An one-act opera based on an existing story.

A song cycle based on inter-related poems.

My problem is that my compositional style is 100 years old or more. I love the music of Debussy, Ravel, Faure. Any music I could come up with now would just be imitating those composers, which puts a damper on composing anything new ...

What does a composer do when he's behind the times?


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

one can always write starting from the pieces you love, and go off in different directions.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

I am currently working on a one-movement Sextet for violin, viola, 2 celli, double bass and piano (with bass clef and 8vb bass clef). Lacking a consistent way to develop the middle section but first and third sections well defined. The first and third sections are a Grave, crotchet=48; the middle section will be marked Tenebroso and is supposed to be crotchet=72, that is 1.5x proportion tempo.
I have already sketched satisfactorily the main motives and the transitions for the initial section, but I am struggling to work on the second part (which will come by as a somewhat abrupt jump) and especially its smooth transition to the third part.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

If I had any ability:

- A minimalist concerto for piano and orchestra, where the piano is treated more like a percussive instrument,
- A short, light keyboard concerto that can be played on piano, harpsichord, or organ, with strings
- Suite for Two Cellos [ideas for this music came from walking along the Pacific Coast]
- A cyclical sonata, in one movement. Like Liszt's b minor

And finally, my most outlandish idea:
A Song of Ice and Fire: The Opera


----------

